# 2006 25Rss $12,500



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We are listing our 2006 25rss. Camper is in good shape new tires this year. T.V. mount inside and outside of camper. We have another camper we are looking at and would like to upgrade. Any questions call me 810-814-3207. Or message me and I can get more pictures to you.

Thanks
Duane


----------

